# Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen



## online (21. Juli 2011)

*Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Hallo
Ich möchte auf meinen Server eine Homepage laufen lassen! Ich habe auch schon Apache installiert und die Homepage erstellt nur wenn ich die Homepage öffnen will muss ich ja die Ip-Adresse eingeben! Kann ich die auch irgendwie verknüpfen das ich z.b.: www.namederseite.de eingeben und das ich dann auf meiner Homepage komme?

Vielen Dank  schon mal!

Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Dazu wirst du vermutlich mal DynDNS oder etwas Ähnliches brauchen, da sich deine IP vermutlich immer wieder mal ändern wird und die Domain, musst du kaufen.


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

1. Frage: Homeserver oder Root Server?
2. Frage: Welches OS?
3. Frage: IPv4 oder IPv6?
4. Frage: Dynamische IP?


----------



## online (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

1. Der Server steht woanders also Root Server
2. Linux Debian Lenny 5.0 32 bit
3. Ich glaube IPv4 weiß  es aber nicht genau! Kann man das irgendwie testen?
4. Dynamisch heißt doch die ändert sich ständig oder? Wenn ja dann trifft das nicht zu da ich eine Feste IP-Adresse habe!


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> 1. Der Server steht woanders also Root Server
> 2. Linux Debian Lenny 5.0 32 bit
> 3. Ich glaube IPv4 weiß  es aber nicht genau! Kann man das irgendwie testen?
> 4. Dynamisch heißt doch die ändert sich ständig oder? Wenn ja dann trifft das nicht zu da ich eine Feste IP-Adresse habe!



Zu 3. Wie sieht deine IP aus? Ungefähr so: 123.456.789.012 (IPv4) oder so 123:456:789:012:345:678:901:234 (IPv6)

Ok, dann isses einfach. Du hast wahrscheinlich Apache2 Installiert, oder? Dann öffne mit vi (oder anderem editor) die datei "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"

Konfigurier sie dann ungefähr so:


```
NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80
<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80>
        Servername www.deine-domain.de
        ServerAlias deine-domain.de ww.deine-domain.de w.deine-domain.de
        DocumentRoot /pfad/zur/website
</VirtualHost>
```
deine-domain.de ersetzt du immer durch deine Domain, welche du gekauft haben musst bei einem Provider (z.B Hetzner, United Domains etc).
Das xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80 ist deine IP zum root server, 80 ist der standard http port. DocumentRoot gibt den Pfad zur Website an, worauf die Domain also zugreifen soll (meist /var/www).

Wenn du das gemacht hast, ist dein Server Konfiguriert. Nun noch die Domain, dafür gehst du in das Domain Portfolio / Einstellungen und änderst den A-Name Eintrag auf deine root server ip. Nachdem die DNS Server refreshed werden, sollte die domain auf deine Website leiten. 

Falls du nun mehrere Websites mit mehreren Domains auf deinem Server Hosten möchtest, dann kannst du die httpd.conf immer weiter ausführen (<virtualhost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80> die config </virtualhost>).

PS: Aktualisier mal, wenn möglich, auf Squeeze (Debian 6.0.1)


----------



## Jimini (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Wenn das wirklich ein Root-Server ist, habe ich gerade irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich ein Root-Server ist, habe ich gerade irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Warum?  
Ne, du hast schon recht. Wenn man sich einen root Server mietet, sollte man sowas drauf haben. Besonders wenn es Standard ist und auch eigentlich mit das einfachste.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Wie? Ne Website hosten wollen und nicht wissen was der Unterschied zwischen IPv4 und v6 ist!?


----------



## mmayr (21. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Ne Website hosten wollen und nicht wissen was der Unterschied zwischen IPv4 und v6 ist!?



Wie immer, wertvoller Beitrag!


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



mmayr schrieb:


> Wie immer, wertvoller Beitrag!


 Jetzt sind es 3 wertvolle Beiträge!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## online (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

VIelen Dank Leandros hat mir sehr weitergeholfen! Und an nfsgame es kann ja nicht jeder so viel wissen wie du! Man gibt es Leute


----------



## Jimini (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber einen Rootserver ohne Grundkenntnisse in puncto Netzwerk und vor allem Security zu betreiben, grenzt an Fahrlässigkeit; das ist in etwa so, als würde man sich nach ein paar Fahrstunden in einen Ferrari setzen.
Und letztendlich ist die Kritik auch in deinem Interesse - ich habe schon mehr als einmal von Leuten gelesen, die nach ein paar Wochen merkten, dass sie mit der Wartung ihres Rootservers hoffnungslos überfordert waren und dann nach ein paar Monaten von dem Hoster Post bekamen, dass das Teil terabyteweise Malware, Spam und Kinderpornos raushaut. 

Ich rate dir dringend, dir zumindest Basiswissen darüber anzueignen, wie man so eine Kiste absichert (SSH-Zugang absichern, Software aktuell halten, nicht benötigte Dienste deaktivieren und wenn möglich nicht auf Standardports laufen lassen, Einrichtung einer Firewall - es gibt hunderte hervorragende iptables-Guides etc.). Ich betreibe seit einigen Jahren selber ein paar Kisten, die öffentlich verfügbare Dienste (Webserver, IRC, Jabber, Teamspeak, Mailserver...) anbieten und weiß daher, dass es ein gutes Stück Arbeit ist, so ein System a) sicher und b) aktuell zu halten. Vor allem ist es mit einer einmaligen Absicherung nicht getan, man muss regelmäßig schauen, ob nach wie vor alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Vernachlässigte Rootserver sind ein gefundenes Fressen für die, die uns jeden Tag mit Viagra-Mails und schlimmerem versorgen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Jimini hat da wirklich recht. 

Bitte lies diese Seite!!! Ich habe einen Rootserver und keine Ahnung wie ich den Bedienen soll!


----------



## online (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ich weiß das das gut gemeint ist aber es hat mir nicht bei meiner Frage geholfen! Und ihr habe auch mein Root abgesichert nur ich muss das halt alles mit Anleitung machen und hab nicht so ein wissen wie ihr!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Dann lies es dir an. Aber beschwer dich nicht wenn du ne (teure) Abmahnung bekommst.

Ich denke bei der sturen Unbelehrbarkeit des TE kann hier dicht, oder?


----------



## Lexx (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



> sturen Unbelehrbarkeit


loool.. naja, so ist das halt mit besserwissern und wadlbeissern..


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2011)

online schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das gut gemeint ist aber es hat mir nicht bei meiner Frage geholfen! Und ihr habe auch mein Root abgesichert nur ich muss das halt alles mit Anleitung machen und hab nicht so ein wissen wie ihr!


 
Es ist nur zu deinem wohl. Wenn du Pech hat steht irgendwann die Kripo vor deine Tür und wirft dir vor Kinder Pornographie zu verbreiten. 
Dann landest im Gefängnis, und wenn die Insassen dein Vergehen erfahren, ist schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## online (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

OK ist ja schon gut werde mir das alles durchlesen und erlernen! Meine Frage ist nur das neue Debian ist ja noch in der Beta phase ist es da schon zu empfehlen?


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> OK ist ja schon gut werde mir das alles durchlesen und erlernen! Meine Frage ist nur das neue Debian ist ja noch in der Beta phase ist es da schon zu empfehlen?


 
Welches "neue" Debian? Habe dir bereits im ersten Post geschrieben, das du unbedingt auf Debian Squeeze (6.0.1) updaten sollst.


----------



## online (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Genau das meinte ich ist das nicht noch in der Beta Phase?


----------



## Jimini (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann lies es dir an. Aber beschwer dich nicht wenn du ne (teure) Abmahnung bekommst.
> Ich denke bei der sturen Unbelehrbarkeit des TE kann hier dicht, oder?


 
Ich denke, das wäre doch ein bisschen überzogen...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich ist das nicht noch in der Beta Phase?


 
Nein, unbedingt Updated. Alleine daran merkt man schon deine nicht vorhanden Erfahrung.


----------



## Jimini (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Wie Leandros schon richtig anmerkte: unbedingt das System updaten. Lieber jetzt als wenn da zig Daemons (so heißen die Dienste unter Linux) eingerichtet sind. Leider ist es die Regel, dass Hoster ihre Systeme alles andere als up to date halten - teilweise laufen da dann auch noch Sachen wie MySQL, die man per default nicht benötigt.

Dann solltest du dir einen Überblick darüber verschaffen, was auf deiner Kiste eigentlich so läuft und nicht benötigte Daemons abschalten: Linux-Webserver absichern und Hacker-Attacken abwehren / Anleitung zum Absichern von Debian - Absichern von Diensten, die auf Ihrem System laufen
Was SSH angeht: unbedingt Root-Login deaktivieren und den Dienst selber möglichst nicht auf dem Standardport 22 laufen lassen.
Es kann darüber hinaus nicht schaden, Checksummer wie chkrootkit und / oder AIDE zu installieren und regelmäßig laufen zu lassen. Diese Programme erstellen Prüfsummen von systemrelevanten Dateien, so ist es möglich, eine fremde Veränderung des Systems zu bemerken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Hi ich bins nochmal!

Hab jetzt schon mit absichern angefangen! Hab aber jetzt erstmal eine Pause gemacht und schnell meine Homepage wieder online gestellt! Ich kann auch über meiner Domain connecten aber wenn ich dann zum Beispiel auf das Menü "Umfrage" klicke wird wir wieder meine IP angezeigt und der übliche Pfad zur Umfrage halt! Wie kann ich das nun ändern?


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Hi ich bins nochmal!
> 
> Hab jetzt schon mit absichern angefangen! Hab aber jetzt erstmal eine Pause gemacht und schnell meine Homepage wieder online gestellt! Ich kann auch über meiner Domain connecten aber wenn ich dann zum Beispiel auf das Menü "Umfrage" klicke wird wir wieder meine IP angezeigt und der übliche Pfad zur Umfrage halt! Wie kann ich das nun ändern?


 
Du musst keine Domain Umleitung machen, sondern bei deiner Domain einen A-Name Eintrag, wo du die IP einträgst.


----------



## online (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Also ich habe da http://IP-Adresse/ordner/ordner/index.php angegeben! Und da komme ich auf meine Seite nur ich habe grad noch festgestellt wenn ich links in den Menü z.b.: Gbook anklicke bleibt die Domain so in der Adressleiste stehen aber wenn ich das oben Gbook oben im Menü anklicke zeigt es meine IP-Adresse an! Und ich kann bei der Domain Weiterleitung nicht nur eine IP eingeben sonder ich muss http:// davor haben!


----------



## Leandros (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Also ich habe da http://IP-Adresse/ordner/ordner/index.php angegeben! Und da komme ich auf meine Seite nur ich habe grad noch festgestellt wenn ich links in den Menü z.b.: Gbook anklicke bleibt die Domain so in der Adressleiste stehen aber wenn ich das oben Gbook oben im Menü anklicke zeigt es meine IP-Adresse an! Und ich kann bei der Domain Weiterleitung nicht nur eine IP eingeben sonder ich muss http:// davor haben!


 
Wie gesagt, du sollst die Domain nicht weiterleiten. Du sollst einen A-Name Eintrag festlegen. NICHT WEITERLEITEN!

Bitte, wofür brauchst du einen Root Server? Wie kommst du daran? Reicht dir nicht einfacher Webspace?


----------



## online (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Also entweder gibt es diese Option bei meiner Domain nicht oder ich bin einfach zu dumm!

Ich kann nur das einstellen und oben bei Weiterleitung steht noch zurücksetzen aber das möchte ich ja nicht!


----------



## Leandros (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ist das 1un1? Dann musst du auf DNS gehen.


----------



## online (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

ja das ist 1und1 da ich dort eine .de Domain kostenlos bekommen konnte habe ich das genommen da ich nicht weiß ab es sonst noch irgendwo kostenlose .de Domains gibt1 Why DNS meine Ip ändert sich doch nicht!


----------



## sepei (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Hier das ist was Leandros gemeint hat einfach domain mit ein häkchen anwählen und auf dns gehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Genau. Aber gut gemeinter Rat, geh von dem Sauhaufen 1un1 weg. Schlechtester Anbieter den ich kenne.


----------



## online (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ah da!

Danke muss ich gleich mal testen!

Why sollte ich von 1und1 weggehen bis jetzt hatten wir keine Probleme! Und es lohnt sich auch nicht zu wechsel da bei uns sowieso nur eine 1000der Leitung anliegt!


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Verwandte und Bekannte hatten nur Probleme mit denen. Aber kann ja bei jedem anders sein.


----------



## online (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Oh das ist doch alles sc****e  ! Jetzt wird meine IP adresse nicht mehr angezeigt so wie ich es haben wollte aber mein design ist weg! Hier die Seite

PS: jetzt ist die Seite gar nicht mehr erreichbar nachdem ich die Weiterleitung raus genommen habe


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Bitte gib dein Root ab. 

Ich habe doch alles geschrieben, konfigurier die httpd.conf


----------



## online (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Nein ich gebe den Root nicht ab da er für einen Root sehr günstig ist! Weiterhin brauche ich ihn und die Datei hab ich auch schon Konfiguriert anscheint bin ich nur im falschen Forum hab alles gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast ich hab die Weiterleitung wieder raus genommen da du geschrieben hast keine Weiterleitung dann habe ich den A Name Eintrag gemacht aber es funktioniert nicht!


----------



## sepei (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Wenn du schon nicht vom Root absteigen willst empfehle ich dir eine managed Server. Die installieren dir normalerweise die Software, warten und sichern ihn ansonsten muss ich meinen Vorvorposter zustimmen. Es ist nur für deine eigenen Sicherheit. Mich hat es auch schon fast erwischt. Ich hätte WOW Files auf meine Server angeboten obwohl ich nie was mit WoW zu tun hatte. Das hat denen aber weniger interessiert. Nur durch meinen netten Provider habe ich das wieder geregelt bekommen. 
Naja aber Schlussendlich deine Sache


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Nein ich gebe den Root nicht ab da er für einen Root sehr günstig ist! Weiterhin brauche ich ihn und die Datei hab ich auch schon Konfiguriert anscheint bin ich nur im falschen Forum hab alles gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast ich hab die Weiterleitung wieder raus genommen da du geschrieben hast keine Weiterleitung dann habe ich den A Name Eintrag gemacht aber es funktioniert nicht!


 
Bitte beschreib mal genau, was nicht funktioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Nein ich gebe den Root nicht ab da er für einen Root sehr günstig ist! Weiterhin brauche ich ihn und die Datei hab ich auch schon Konfiguriert anscheint bin ich nur im falschen Forum hab alles gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast ich hab die Weiterleitung wieder raus genommen da du geschrieben hast keine Weiterleitung dann habe ich den A Name Eintrag gemacht aber es funktioniert nicht!


 
Deine Fehleranalysen sind, erhlich gesagt, ********. Ich versuche dir ja zuhelfen. Allerdings ist es leider wirklich mein voller Ernst, es grenzt an Fahrlässigkeit, das du alleine einen root Server betreust. Denn das, was du versuchst, ist das einfachste vom einfachsten. 
Nun beschreibe dein Problem genauer. 


Was passiert wenn du auf deine Domain gehst? (Im Browser)
Was passiert wenn du auf die IP gehst? (Im Browser)
Wie ist deine Konfiguration in der httpd.conf? (bitte posten)
Wo liegt deine Domaina auf deinem root? (Bitte voller dateipfad vom root [/] aus)
Zum Thema server abgeben, wofür genau brauchst du die vorzüge eines Servers? Bisher gehe ich davon aus, du benötigt nur stumpf Webspace, sehe ich das richtig? Warum verharrst du da so drauf? 
Es ist wirklich  gefährlich und hochgradig fahrlässig, wenn ein server in die falschen Hände gerät!


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Sorry erstmal für meine scheiß Fehleranalyse! 

Habe jetzt alles nochmal gelöscht und alles so gemacht wie du das geschrieben hast! Und es funktioniert  hatte bestimmt vorher irgendwo ein Fehler drin. Kannst ja selber schauen www.Valor-CombatArms.de !

Und ich brauche den Root da ich eine TS³ Lizenz habe mit 5000 Slots! Und diese 5000 Slots betreibe ich auf diesem Server! Weiterhin betreibe ich mehrere kleine Game Server!

Sorry nochmal das ich dir soviel Arbeit gemacht habe! Und Danke für deine (eure) Hilfe


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Na, dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück. Berichte von deinem ersten Hack.


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Leandros schrieb:


> Berichte von deinem ersten Hack.



Was soll den das jetzt heißen ich lese mir doch schon die ganze Zeit Lektüren von Linux absichern und etc. durch. Und ha schon mehreres dazu gelernt


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Was soll den das jetzt heißen ich lese mir doch schon die ganze Zeit Lektüren von Linux absichern und etc. durch. Und ha schon mehreres dazu gelernt


 
Das ist so gemeint, wie es da steht. Es braucht Monate, wenn nicht sogar, Jahrelange Erfahrung um wirklich alles gut zu Sichern. 
Meine Empfehlung an dich, besorg dir einen alten zweit Rechner oder eine VM und pack Debian druff. Teste ALLES was du am server im Rechenzentrum machen willst, vorher am Testserver. 

PS: Du läufst noch mit 5.0. Von daher hast du beim Absichern eh schon gefailt. 
PPS: Sorry, das das jetzt so Hart klingt. Aber, die Wahrheit ist nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Lexx (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

ich tät mich auch nicht verunsichern lassen, jeder hat mal irgendwo begonnen.
(und viele fallen ein- oder mehrmals gehörig auf die schnauze.)

das können und die erfahrung zeigen sich auch erst in einem extremfall.

"aufs gas steigen" kann ein jeder, aber im "schleudergang" zeigt sich das talent,
die leidenschaft und die lernfähigkeit, eine sache zur "meisterschaft" zu betreiben.

wenn der threadersteller mal die ips rausrücken würde, ich täte meine kumpels
motivieren, es mal ansatzweise auszutesten..


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Lexx schrieb:


> ich tät mich auch nicht verunsichern lassen, jeder hat mal irgendwo begonnen.
> (und viele fallen ein- oder mehrmals gehörig auf die schnauze.)
> 
> wenn der threadersteller mal die ips rausrücken würde, ich täte meine kumpels
> motivieren, es mal ansatzweise auszutesten..


 
1. Es kann reichen einmal auf die Schnauze zu fallen. Reicht um mit bis zu 10 Jahre Knast oder mehrere Tausend Euro Strafe dein ganzes Leben zu versauen.
2. IP's rausrücken .. hat er doch schon.


----------



## Lexx (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Leandros schrieb:


> 1. Es kann reichen einmal auf die Schnauze zu fallen. Reicht um mit bis zu 10 Jahre Knast oder mehrere Tausend Euro Strafe dein ganzes Leben zu versauen.


naja, darum beginnt man mit solch "schweren kalibern" auch mal im "labor" 

ad 2.) naja, in deren freizeit und wenn ich die mal wieder treffe, haben wir 
"besseres" zu tun. flasche auf und vapo an..


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Lexx schrieb:


> naja, darum beginnt man mit solch "schweren kalibern" auch mal im "labor"


 
Habe ich ihm ja auch Empfohlen. 
Ob er es macht, ist fraglich. Bisher scheint er es net gemacht.


----------



## Lexx (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

den eindruck hatte ich schon vergangene woche.. 
warum einfach, wenns auch einen schwierigen weg gibt.

aber ja, so ist das halt mit den.. "alkorasern".


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Es ist eigentlich scheiß egal was ich hier schreibe es wird sowieso so gedreht wie ihr es haben wollt! Weiterhin werde ich alles machen was ich kann um alles zu sichern und aktuell zu halten! Und noch was was meinst du mit 5.0 ?


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Und noch was was meinst du mit 5.0 ?


 
Debian 5.0.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich scheiß egal was ich hier schreibe es wird sowieso so gedreht wie ihr es haben wollt! Weiterhin werde ich alles machen was ich kann um alles zu sichern und aktuell zu halten! Und noch was was meinst du mit 5.0 ?


 Das mit dem Aktuell halten, hat ja nicht so geklappt. 
Um es nochmal klarzustellen, wir wollen wir nicht Schaden. Wir wollen dir nur helfen.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

@online

Hier ist es eben nicht "scheiß egal" was du schreibst!
So wie ich aus den meisten Antworten ersehen habe, möchte man hier erreichen, dass du durch deine "Unwissenheit" nicht ins offene Messer läufst. Ich denke, jeder hier glaubt dir, dass du dich bemühst und dich in die Materie einliest. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Servern und Gameservern und von einer Homepage. Ich kann dir aber aus beruflicher Erfahrung sagen, dass derjenige, der sie betreibt, dafür verantwortlich ist, was darauf passiert. 
Entsteht einem anderen dadurch ein Schaden oder werden darüber Straftaten verübt, wirst du mit zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 

Also höre einfach auf das, was man dir hier sagt. 

Manchmal sollte man vielleicht ein paar Euro in einen vernünftigen Lehrgang investieren, als einige Tausend Euro in irgendwelche Strafen!

MfG

Stuntman


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich scheiß egal was ich hier schreibe es wird sowieso so gedreht wie ihr es haben wollt!


 naja, wenn du schreibst du machst aus rechtegründen (z.b. ts3)  alles im rootaccount deines servers anstelle ihn entsprechend zu konfigurieren, was erwartest du dann noch... natürlich setzten sich die ersten geier auf die kakteen und warten wann das festmal beginnt, das kann von heute abend bis niemals reichen


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ich bin jetzt kein Experte im TK-Recht, aber das Stichwort müsste die sogenannte "Störerhaftung" sein, bei der man belangt werden kann, wenn online ein geschütztes Rechtsgut verletzt wird, ohne dass man selber wissentlich dazu beigetragen bzw. die Rechtsverletzung selber aktiv beeinflusst oder begünstigt hat (klassisches Beispiel ist hier das ungeschützte WLAN). 

@ online: ich würde damit anfangen, eine Firewall hochzuziehen und die erstmal ausgiebig zu testen. Ich nehme für sowas meist nmap und Nessus (samt aller Plugins, die die Standardinstallation mitbringt) und "penetriere" meine wichtigen Kisten dann damit. Zudem schaue ich regelmäßig nach, welche Verbindungen offen sind (ein tolles Hilfsmittel ist hier beispielsweise iptstate). 
Aber, wie schon gesagt, es ist immens wichtig, dass die installierte Software aktuell ist.

Wenn diese beiden Schritte getan sind, bist du rechtlich schonmal ziemlich abgesichert, da man dir dann nur noch sehr schwer Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen kann. Falls du Hilfe beim Einrichten einer Firewall mit iptables brauchst, mache am besten einen separaten Thread auf, ich helfe dir dann gerne weiter.

Alles andere ist dann Feintuning. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit rund 5 Jahren mehr oder wenige exzessiv mit Netzwerksicherheit und lerne auch heutzutage immer noch dazu. So etwas kann man sich nur durch ausgiebige Praxiserfahrung aneignen - und das kostet Zeit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Alles andere ist dann Feintuning. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit rund 5 Jahren mehr oder wenige exzessiv mit Netzwerksicherheit und lerne auch heutzutage immer noch dazu. So etwas kann man sich nur durch ausgiebige Praxiserfahrung aneignen - und das kostet Zeit.


 
Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen. Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ok hab ja verstanden! Werde jetzt alles neu machen muss nur schauen wie da es als TS Sponsor nicht grad einfach ist einfach mal die Server längere Zeit zu stoppen! Da rennen mir dann ale die Bude ein  ! Und Jimini ich komme bestimmt auf  deine Hilfe zurück wenn ich so weit bin! Und noch ne Frage an dich Leandros wie weißt du schon meine IP ich hab die doch garnicht geschrieben ?


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Ok hab ja verstanden! Werde jetzt alles neu machen muss nur schauen wie da es als TS Sponsor nicht grad einfach ist einfach mal die Server längere Zeit zu stoppen! Da rennen mir dann ale die Bude ein  ! Und Jimini ich komme bestimmt auf  deine Hilfe zurück wenn ich so weit bin! Und noch ne Frage an dich Leandros wie weißt du schon meine IP ich hab die doch garnicht geschrieben ?


 
Du hast deine Domain gepostet. Daraus schliesse ich, dass deine IP 84.23.76.91 lautet.


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Hä wie geht das?

PS: habs schon gefunden aber wie kann ich das den verhindern? Ach das doch alles ******* bekommt man schon was günstiges mit guter Leistung  muss alles wieder so kompliziert sein!


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Hä wie geht das?
> 
> PS: habs schon gefunden aber wie kann ich das den verhindern? Ach das doch alles ******* bekommt man schon was günstiges mit guter Leistung  muss alles wieder so kompliziert sein!


 
Kann man nicht Verhindern, lieber Mike M. aus M.


----------



## online (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Hä was geht den jetzt ab? Ich hab doch alles so gemacht wie es in den Lektüren stand um mich abzusichern das kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## Leandros (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Die Informationen über deinen Namen, Vornamen, Adresse und die IP stehen für jeden der weiß wo, frei und öffentlich zugänglich im Netz. Ist jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches. Habe mich NICHT auf deinen Server eingehackt, dies wäre eine Straftat und meine Hacker Zeit habe ich hinter mir, habe die seiten gewechselt.


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

Ja aber wie kann das sein das der Provider die Daten nicht schützt? Am besten ich schreibe mein root Passwort überall rein! Weil ist ja sowieso sinnlos wenn man über die Domain meine Ip bekommt


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



online schrieb:


> Ja aber wie kann das sein das der Provider die Daten nicht schützt? Am besten ich schreibe mein root Passwort überall rein! Weil ist ja sowieso sinnlos wenn man über die Domain meine Ip bekommt


 
Nein. Ist Gesetz, dass deine Daten verfügbar sind. Genauso wie die Impressums Pflicht. Brauchst dir keine Sorgen drum machen. Die IP von dem momentanen PCGH Server bekommt man ja auch genauso raus, jeder hat das Problem.

PS: Du meldest dich doch net mit root an, oder?


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Achso! Ja mache ich da nicht immer die blöden sudo befehle gehen!


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Nie mit root anmelden. su ist dein freund. geh mal in die sshd.conf und stell permit root login um.


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

ok hab es auf no gestellt und  kann mich immernoch als root anmelden


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Musst den ssh Dienst mal reloaden.

/etc/init.d/ssh reload


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Am besten direkt die passwortbasierte Authentifizierung deaktivieren und per Public Key anmelden:
SSH Public Key Authentifizierung
Mit putty und ssh key auf einen sicheren Linux Server zugreifen

Ist nicht ganz einfach einzurichten, aber lohnt sich. Jetzt kann jeder, der dein Passwort kennt, eine SSH-Verbindung als root auf deinem Server aufbauen. Mit der Public-Key-Authentifizierung authentifizierst du dich dann nicht mehr gegenüber dem SSH-Daemon, sondern nur noch gegenüber einem verschlüsselten Keyfile. Ohne dieses Keyfile ist keine Verbindung möglich.
Wenn du den SSHD dann noch auf einem anderen Port als 22 laufen lässt, wird es schonmal sehr schwer, sich da anzumelden.
Hintergrund des Aufwands: du kannst ja mal regelmäßig einen Blick in /var/log/auth.log werfen. Wenn der Daemon auf Port 22 läuft, müsstest du da regelmäßig hunderte Loginversuche von irgendwelchen Bots haben. Und wer root hat, gewinnt - wenn ein Angreifer das geschafft hat, ist die Kiste wortwörtlich verloren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

So reload hat funktioniert und Port hatte ich schon geändert da das in so einer Lektüre stand!


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

PublicKey hat aber auch Schattenseiten, bin da nicht so ein Freund von. Ich bin freund von 256 Bit Passwörter in doppelter Ausführung. Da können sie von mir aus Jahrzehnte lang Brutforcen, rein kommt keiner!


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Ich bin auch für ein Passwort hab eins mit über 15 Zeichen ich denke das reicht oder?


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Natürlich hat Public-Key auch Nachteile. Aber meines Erachtens ist es die sicherste Möglichkeit, via SSH zu connecten.
Zum Passwort: das ist sicher, wenn du Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben sowie Ziffern und Sonderzeichen gemischt hast. Über 15 Zeichen sind dabei schon ziemlich viel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Äh ich wollte jetzt mit meinem 2 Benutzer etwas über WinSCP was hochladen! Das habe ich ja vorher immer mit root gemacht aber jetzt hab ich keine rechte mehr. Wie änder ich das jetzt?


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Public-Key auch Nachteile. Aber meines Erachtens ist es die sicherste Möglichkeit, via SSH zu connecten.
> Zum Passwort: das ist sicher, wenn du Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben sowie Ziffern und Sonderzeichen gemischt hast. Über 15 Zeichen sind dabei schon ziemlich viel.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Meine Passwörter sehen ungefähr so aus: t9SfAA2zalqarCliIrxv
Mein root pw ist noch sicherer, also noch sonderzeichen. Sind 256 Bit! (Sagt ja bereits die Sicherheit aus, BruteForce brauch dafür mehrere Tausend Jahre )

@Online: Du musst die standard Rechte verändern und der Benutzer Grupe / dem Benutzer in dem ordner per chmod rechte geben.
Würde dir allerdings SFTP empfehlen, kann man nämlich besser jailen. Vollen zugriff aufs ganze Dateisystem ist nicht gut.


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Okay werde das SFTP mal testen! Ich glaub ich muss jetzt immer wenn ich was hochladen will den root wieder aktivieren da chmod nicht funktioniert


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

chmod funktioniert 100%ig!


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

komisch hab sudo chmod 777 ./verzeichnis eingeben und ich konnte nichts machen


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

Volle Rechte für alle würde ich nicht setzen. Wirf mal einen Blick hier drauf: chmod - Pro-Linux
Gib mal bitte ls -l VERZEICHNISNAME ein und poste das Ergebnis hier.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

chmod 777 NIEMALS!!! Setz chown auf irgendeine gruppe (www-data am besten) und deinen user auch in www-data und dann chmod 775


----------



## online (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

@Jimini 

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  1055 Mar 31  2010 admin.php
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  8130 Mar 31  2010 changelog.txt
drwxrwxrwx 11 root root  4096 Jul 25 13:18 include
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  1000 Mar 31  2010 index.php
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 15869 Sep 18  2009 info.txt
drwxrwxrwx  9 root root  4096 Jul 25 12:05 ts3

@Leandros

hab das jetzt irgendwie gemacht weiß aber nicht wie und was die jetzt für rechte haben aber ich kann jetzt höchstens dateien hochladen


----------



## Leandros (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ip-Adresse mit Internet-Adresse verknüpfen*

chown ist dein freund. usermod ist dein freund.


----------



## online (27. Juli 2011)

Nja erstmal wieder bissl einlesen!


----------

